# Millport Golf Club, Isle of Cumbrae.



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2010)

JJF69 and I went across the water yesterday for an away game at Millport Golf Club. 

Millport is a 10 minute ferry journey from Largs in North Ayrshire. The 1115 boat got us over and onto the first tee before 12 noon. It was a cold wind however once we got moving it was barely noticeable. 

Despite the week of torrential rain the course was surprisingly dry underfoot, yes there were a few wet patches here and there but overall for the time of year and rain fall in the past week alone I was surprised at how well Millport had stood up to the elements.

The golf was not great however it wasn't that bad either with both of us enjoying a brace of birdies on the front 9. The sun disappeared on the 7th fairway and was never to be seen again, with that the temperature dropped at least a couple of degrees and the stiffening wind started to show its teeth. JJF69 hitting a 7 iron from 120 yards and coming up short at the 10th showed that we were in for a really tough back nine.

Millport itself is a lovely little par 68 golf course with a few really tough holes and panoramic views that are simply superb. Vistas of Arran, Bute and beyond are superb. The 13th and 17th into the teeth of the wind were both unreachable in two and both of us absolutely nutted drives off the 17th. GPS measured both drives as 201 yards!!!!!

At Â£10 for a round it was an absolute bargain, yes it was winters golf, yes it was cold and windy, and yes the views and company were great. It was great fun, despite the cored greens which still ran pretty well considering I had a great day and would recommend that you give it a try, what have you got to lose?

In fact, I may even run a mini outing in the new year, weather permitting to work off the turkey and pudding!







Thecraw on the 2nd tee.







Thecraw on the 3rd tee.







JJF69 on the 3rd green







Yours truly on the 6th green with Arran and Bute behind.







JJF69 on the 15th tee.







JJF69 on the last tee.







Thecraw putting for par on the last - safe bogie!!!


----------



## JJF69 (Nov 8, 2010)

Company aside it was a good day!  Will a 2nd review be posted re my magnificent chip in, on hole 4.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2010)

Company aside it was a good day!  Will a 2nd review be posted re my magnificent chip in, on hole 4.
		
Click to expand...

Open your eyes wee man!


http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/287653/an/0/page/0#287653


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 8, 2010)

Some cracking photo's there mate looks a cheeky wee course that.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 8, 2010)

Whats the ferry cost for a run over there Crawford? Am liking the idea of a new year run out!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2010)

Â£23 I think it was for the car and two of us.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 8, 2010)

Â£23 I think it was for the car and two of us.
		
Click to expand...

And Â£10 a game cracking value


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2010)

Â£23 I think it was for the car and two of us.
		
Click to expand...

And Â£10 a game cracking value
		
Click to expand...

Costs me nowt, reciprocal agreement between Rothesay and Millport Golf Clubs.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2010)

Check this out for a view of the clubhouse and Arran in the background.
 (Notice the snow on the hills of Arran, a bad sign this early!!!!)


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll bet its cracking there in the summer,top views


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 8, 2010)

Would be up for a trip there sometime,will check my rota first tho aaahhh ,still hacked of about missing Machrihanish


----------



## John_Findlay (Nov 9, 2010)

What a beautiful looking wee course. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 9, 2010)

cracking views makes me proud to live in Ayrshire. i just love the sea views. i would be up for a new year outing


----------



## madandra (Nov 9, 2010)

Good review TC. I like the course and did play it in mid August and even then it was a cold stiff wind that welcomed us but by the second round we were playing in short sleeves and sunnies.


----------

